# GIVEAWAY! Enter To Win New Cutech Bench Top Jointer



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .

To enter, simply respond to this thread with your answer to the following question.

*Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*

On *October 19, 2015* we will do a random drawing to select a winner.



> With its newly redesigned spiral type cutterhead featuring 12 2-sided inserts you get a great finish and tear out is reduced due to better chip evacuation through its included 2 ½” dust port. The one piece 4 3/8” high by 19 5/8” adjustable fence can be tilted from 90 to 135 degrees with ease. The cast infeed and outfeed tables can easily be leveled if the need occurs and the cutterhead guard spring tension is also adjustable. It has a 6” width capacity and 1/8” maximum depth capacity and sports 30” of total table length for those longer boards. At about 40 lbs, and with a 120 VOLT 10 AMP motor, it’s tough and easy to transport the job site if necessary. Push blocks and the tools necessary for rotating or replacing the cutter tips are included! http://www.cutechtool.com/product-p/40160h-ct.htm


_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

No and no, but I do own a jointer.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I have owned them in the past, don't have plans for one in the future. Like any tool they are fine for what they are meant for, making small items in a limited space. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

1) Not curretly
2) Possibly, depends on the capability of the machine

I work in a constrained space, so I am judicious about tools that get floor space, they need to justify the space investment. A joiner so far has not been a tool that I can give up floor space for. A smaller unit, if it is capable, might be a good compromise.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

1) Yes, I own an older Delta that I'd like to eventually replace. I have a pretty decent size garage I work in and it's proven very valuable.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

No, I do not own a jointer of any type but I would like to get one. I make segmented bowls, candle stick holders, bud vases and assorted other small items. The bench top jointer would be perfect for me because I use a lot of short pieces of wood that are resawed from fire wood. My birthday is also this month!!!!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Don't presently own one, but wouldn't mind having one for pieces too small to comfortably run across the full size jointer, or for materials hard on the knives


----------



## darins (Feb 24, 2010)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> *Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*


I don't currently have a jointer, but would like to get one to make it easier to work with rough cut lumber.


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

I own a combined planer jointer in my main shop. The spiral cutterhead of this one intrigues me and it looks like it might be perfect for my secondary indoor shop where benchtops tools are the rule do to space limits. No heat in the main shop and no room for my larger planer/jointer in my indoor shop means I spend more and more time indoors when the weather cools down. 

I also evaluate tools in my own shop for consideration of adding them to the college model shop and main furniture shops I teach in. This may be perfect for the model shop used primarily by product design students. 

4D


----------



## Johne230 (Oct 11, 2013)

No I dont and yes I would.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I do not own a benchtop jointer. If I were to get a jointer in my current shop it would have to be a benchtop since I barely have enough room to store what I have now, let alone store a stand-alone unit. 

The one pictured would be kinda neat, 6" vs. 4 1/2" like the older benchtop units, which aren't big enough to do much of anything.


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

I currently own a Grizzly 6" bench top jointer.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I do no currently own a bench top jointer. I would like to own one in the future. Due to a small shop, sometimes, the floor model is just too much to drag out. A smaller version for smaller projects would be great. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

I do own an old Craftsman 4" model which has seen its better days. I would like to upgrade my unit.


----------



## natgas (Sep 11, 2015)

I do not currently own one but it is definitely on my 'must have' list for the future.


----------



## KC7CN (Aug 21, 2007)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> 
> *Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*
> ...


No, I do not currently own a Jointer! I use to own one - would love to have a bench top jointer; my garage/shop is small, 400sf - floor space is limited!

Thank you for this opportunity to win one.


----------



## dadoftim (Nov 1, 2009)

*Thanks For The Opportunity to Win*

*Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*

No, I don't have one (not yet hopefully) I really don't know why I don't there have been many times I said to myself "this would so much easier if I had a jointer". Thanks


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

I do not have a benchtop joiner, but I would like to own one! I am working more and more with rough cut lumber that I need to produce a straight edge on, and it would be very helpful.


----------



## bugeyed (Jul 19, 2010)

No, I don't own a jointer. I am struggling when I have to join boards when building guitars. I have had m eye on some, but have never pulled the trigger. This would be a major upgrade for my shop.


----------



## stormadvisor (Dec 31, 2008)

No
Yes
Prep wood for use on the lathe.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (May 18, 2010)

*Would like to win one*

No, I do not own a jointer now.
I would use it to smooth boards to be jointed together so I can make table tops and such.


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, I own a benchtop jointer. But this looks like a nice upgrade.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

i do not own a jointer at this time but if i did it would be this Cutech benchtop model because of the more powerful motor and the helical cutter head.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, a Grizzly G1182HW, bought used, and indispensable.


----------



## turqmr2 (Jan 5, 2012)

I do not own a jointer, but I would like to. My next project will require one, so I will be in the market soon.


----------



## Justin E (Jan 31, 2012)

No, I don't own one. I wouldn't mind having one as I've recently realized I lack the proficiency to do joinery work by hand.


----------



## ibrewster (Apr 18, 2012)

I currently have a craftsman 6" bench jointer. While it works, it is a royal pain to get aligned properly so it flattens the wood rather than curving it. I would love to win a new one that hopefully works better/is easier to adjust!


----------



## borhani (Jul 5, 2012)

*Sounds great!*

No, and Yes. Have recently starting building complex picture frames for my daughter's artwork, and this would definitely come in very handy!


----------



## Ant (May 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> *Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*


No, and Yes. I want to make a dining table for the family and I am not good with hand planes. That is why I want a jointer, so I can flatten board edges so I can make a dining table.


----------



## smitkou (Jul 6, 2011)

I do not own a joiner of any type, bench or otherwise. I would love to own a bench joiner in the future. I have plans to build custom furniture for my home. I am a hobbiest without a large shop, so a benchtop joiner would be perfect.


----------



## collinp2 (Oct 14, 2014)

1. I do not currently own a benchtop model.
2. I would love to own the Cutech Spiral cutter head jointer!!! It would make jointing figured boards much easier!


----------



## sammyjoe (Jan 9, 2014)

I do not currently own a bench type jointer, but I would love to.
My "woodshop" is entirely inside of the second bedroom of my third floor apartment in Chicago. I literally wheel tools in and out on a need basis, vacuuming up sawdust afterward. I have almost everything I need except a jointer and planar, so a bench type jointer would be perfect for my limited setup.

Thank you for the offer!


----------



## BillyDvd (Oct 22, 2013)

Have never owned or used a bench top jointer. No reason other never had the chance. Most of my projects could most likely be completed on a bench top. So I am not opposed to it - I just happen to have a 6" Jet on a stand.


----------



## me5269 (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't currently have a jointer. I used to have a cheap craftsman that I gave to my nephew. I would like to get another one to use with resawn lumber.


----------



## timfield (Mar 3, 2014)

Do not own bench jointer, or any jointer, so would love to add one to my shop to allow me to better true-up my lumber for future projects.


----------



## stevenack (Dec 18, 2010)

I do not own a jointer of any kind, but I have a pile of rough cut Cherry that would like to see one in my shop.


----------



## Umpire.20 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*

No I don't own a bench top. I have a floor type. It would probably be a real space saver to have one on a bench rather than on the floor.


----------



## tinman5203 (Nov 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .
> ...


He with the most tools win I NEED MORE TOOLS


----------



## zoglog (Dec 9, 2013)

I do not currently own one. But I would love to own one in the future. I need a small one since I do not have a bunch of room. A joiner would be an excellent addition to my small, but growing collection of woodworking tools!


----------



## SedaliaSteve (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had a Delta for a long time. It sits in my garage and it can do big work. A small one would be nice since I have a small heated workshop and using my big jointer and tablesaw in the winter can be painful.

Steve


----------



## alumpkin (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> *Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*


I do not. I am still relatively new to woodworking and I have not bought much machinery yet.

I would like to own a jointer. I have run into instances already of needing to joint faces of wood and have had to go to a friends house to do it.


----------



## MikeyCZ (Jul 23, 2014)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

Yes I do and yes I would. I always have room for more tools and like to try out new brands to see how well they perform.


----------



## kevrobster (Jan 11, 2015)

"Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?"

I do not currently own a jointer of any kind. I am new to the woodworking hobby and am slowly working on acquiring the necessary tools. The benchtop jointer would be ideal as I have limited floor space and my garage also doubles as a place to do automotive maintenance/repairs.


----------



## bsstone13 (Nov 22, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .
> ...


I do not currently own a bench type jointer, but would like to in the future. The main reason is because space constraints.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't currently have a jointer at all - if I were to buy one now it would probably be a bench-top type to save on both space and money.


----------



## lwschaller (Aug 16, 2013)

No I do not
Yes I would love to have one.
I have a small shop so a full stand jointer would make it even smaller. This would be a huge step up for me.


----------



## Charliemike (May 2, 2012)

A bench jointer and planer are the last 2 tools I need to complete my workshop. So Yes I both want and plan to own one each. Winning one would be nice and I am intrigued by the spiral cutter in the Cutech brand. I need to do a little research on the setting of the individual cutters as this concept is new to me. My profession was toolmaker, so naturally I have questions on locating the cutters in a plane. Is it designed into the tool? Must I use a dial indicator for setting the cutters? etc.


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

I sure could use that jointer!

Dan


----------



## bashinsk (Oct 3, 2012)

I do own a jointer, but it is VERY old and new knives are no longer available. I have been in the market for a new one!!


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I do not own a jointer, and a bench top model would fit my needs quite well. Spiral head if a definite plus. This unit would make my work processing much easier.
Bill


----------



## jpstewart (Jan 8, 2011)

I have an older benchtop planer that I would like to replace with a new one. My workshop is in a 1-½ car garage so I have to keep tools small and moveable/storable.


----------



## Expatbrat (Apr 11, 2015)

No, I don't have a bench jointer.
I have a not very good PT260 planer thicknesser and will upgrade that in due course. So I would love to also have the small spiral cutterhead for fine work and a portable jointer for occasional use on site.


----------



## ryanro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello,currently i do not have any kind of jointer becouse i do not afford one,yes it will be very nice to have one,it will do help me very much,i m working with wood just for the pleasure that this material give us.
Why not to have one when it is so impotant tool in any woodworkshop?
All the best to everybody.


----------



## Frank McLeod (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't have one now, but the addition would be great for my polychromatic segmented turning projects. My new shop is taking shape, so the timing couldn't be better.


----------



## KMNLAW (Dec 29, 2014)

I do not have one; however, I would like to have one in the future so that I could add completeness to my shop.


----------



## acidrad (Aug 31, 2015)

No I don't have one.... Yes I would like one because the big box stores rarely sell anything useable that does not need something done to it.....good luck everyone


----------



## mikeyr (Sep 3, 2015)

yes but its a big 8" jointer and I would love something smaller since most of my projects are overkill for the big jointer and I need the room in my small garage.


----------



## robanjo (Oct 28, 2012)

*Oh Yeah*

I own a Shop Fox 6" bench top. Serves well but sharpening those knives. Sheesh  . My Steel City planer (looking suspiciously like the Cutech model) is segmented and does such a sweet job. I am willing to suffer the hit to my taxes...

RoBanJo


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

No I don't currently own a jointer but I've needed one for a long time. Hard to make something nice without the right tool.


----------



## Rflshootr (Dec 7, 2013)

*Jointer*

I currently do not own a jointer because it was lost in a fire in my work area at home. I need to replace it because it is an invaluable tool.


----------



## EwokingDead (Mar 18, 2014)

No I do not currently own one
Yes I would like to own one, due to my very small shop a full size jointer is not very practical.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

1) I do not own a bench top jointer. 
2) I would like the portability of a bench top, especially with a spiral cutter head.


----------



## fireman010152 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Cutech joiner*

seems to be a real nice jointer. I don't have one now but hope to be able to get one someday. I am a 63 yr. old disabled paramedic / firefighter after 45 yrs of service and I enjoy wood work to keep my mind active. :icon_:thumbsup:


Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .
> ...


----------



## OldGuy1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes, I own a VERY old Craftsman jointer, but would love to have a new one with spiral cut blades


----------



## aaimmorl (Jan 21, 2013)

No and Yes. It would be convenient for jointing small items


----------



## ejgoerner (Dec 31, 2012)

No I do not. But would like enter to win it


----------



## Bill1712 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Benchtop Jointer*

Yes I currently own a 4" Craftsman but would love to upgrade to a larger 6" jointer


----------



## Edward Norton (Apr 6, 2014)

*Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

*I've never owned a bench jointer. I built a jig using a hand held jointer which I have used but rarely. Since I rarely use one I just have not seen a justifiable need to put out a few hundred dollars to buy one, especially now that I am disabled and on a very tight budget.


----------



## Zilbub (Jul 5, 2014)

*Cutech*

*Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*



I have an old Craftsman but would love to have this.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

I do not own a bench top jointer. I would like to own one because I have a very small basement workshop, where space is at a premium.

Thanks!


----------



## Alf (Oct 31, 2006)

*Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

*Not currently
Would consider one, sometimes it would easier than pulling out my big jointer.


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2014)

I have owned two different jointers and they were both worn out pieces of junk. It would be nice to have a new one.


----------



## $hoop (Jul 12, 2008)

No and yes, so I could joint!


----------



## jimhildebrandt (May 25, 2014)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

I don't currently own a bench type jointer. I would like to own one in the future, because I do most of my joints with saws, chisels and hand planes. It would be a big time saver to use this on some projects.


----------



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

No I do not, yes I would like to own one.
I'm just starting out into woodworking, but have used a helical cutterhead and appreciate how much nicer of a finish they leave


----------



## Hennebror (Oct 7, 2015)

I currently do not own a Jointer. I would like to but am in the military and move every couple of years which makes a floor standing jointer difficult to justify. Haven't been impressed with the other bench top models currently on the market. Hopefully this one does it right!


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

No I don't own one, would like to have one, could find this to be a very useful tool! Thank you.


----------



## Nailcold (Aug 13, 2015)

No I do not own a jointer of any type and yes I would like to own one in the future. I used one way back in high school and I have never had the money, the necessity, or the room in which to place one. My wife and I bought our first home nearly a year ago and I have been adding to my woodworking collection slowly since. I would love to own a jointer so that I can smooth the edges of many pieces of wood and build marvelous works for my wife and children.


----------



## Richard Dutton (Oct 5, 2015)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .
> ...


No, I do not own a jointer, but I have certainly put in a few hours researching them!


----------



## Brendan C (Oct 1, 2012)

I do not have a jointer and and would definitely like to get one at some point. I often work with rough lumber and I feel like I'm not doing it justice if I can't square it up right.


----------



## agh19 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, I own a Palmgren 6" benchtop jointer.
Yes, I'd like to own a better one.
Need a jointer but don't currently have space for a bigger unit.


----------



## Lil Burl (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, I own a Jointer, but it is on its last legs. Blades are no longer available(old Craftsman). I could stand to get a new one.


----------



## Evyn (Sep 7, 2015)

No, not yet, because I have only started on my woodworking journey. Would I get one? Yes, it's on my list of tools to get, maybe halfway down.


----------



## zing9139 (Jul 7, 2015)

*It would be handy*

No, I don't have a bench top jointer.

I need one for sure and it would save a lot of time and make short work out of a tedious task

I'm sure a lot of the wood workers about my age 60+ would love to use a stanley no 7 or such for jointing and are finding like me that age and arthritis have other plans !

I'm at that point in time where I'm mostly retired and I'm ready to have some fun with wood and not have a tight schedule to finish a build out or produce something in a hurry.

This type of jointer would fit nicely with my plans


----------



## kentonfranklin (Apr 30, 2015)

*Not yet*

I wish I could say I own a jointer but I don't. Up to this point every tool I buy need to serve multiple purposes so every time I find some money for something new I look at other thing. Soon.... very soon. :yes:


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 188585
> 
> 
> We have partnered with *Cutech Tool LLC* to give away a Model 40160H-CT bench top jointer with the new new spiral cutterhead .
> ...


NO and YES. I am moving and may only have room for a bench top jointer. I sold my floor model jointer, so may need a smaller one in the future.


----------



## Doug S (Mar 28, 2011)

I do not currently own a jointer though I would like to. As others have save, if the machine is capable enough a bench-top model could be a nice option without occupying too much floor space.


----------



## jjhearn (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't have one. I will take one, I will use one, I will not be ashamed. 

JJ


----------



## cgjenkins (Oct 8, 2015)

No i dont own one i need one to mill rough lumber and i have a very small shop.


----------



## kentonfranklin (Apr 30, 2015)

*The same boat*

It seems there are many of us with the same problem.... limited space and budget. The lumber store where I buy all my wood usual sells everything squared top/bottom. The offer to square one side for free but I find that service to be hit or miss. Sometimes I get the piece home to find I can make a seamless joint, sometime I can't. If it is a soft wood like pine the edge doesn't have to be perfect since it will flex a little when clamped. Try doing that with something like white ash! They also will occasionally square the edge but not far enough in and the result is rounded corners. The edges join fine but leave a grove along the surface. For some projects that is fine but I built guitars and customers definitely won't buy or trust a guitar body that doesn't look solid.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes I own an old delta 6" need to conserve space and increase precision


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

No I don't but if I did win one it would fun to give it to one of the guys here that don't have any joiner.

Al


----------



## Jokeamo (Oct 9, 2015)

I just picked up a 4 1/2" vintage jointer that I'm still trying to put into service in my garage shop. I'd love to have a 6" jointer heck I'm still saving up for my own bench Jointer!


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

No
Yes
Prep wood for joinery


----------



## DaveKub (May 19, 2011)

1. I don't currently own on but I have the use of a very old 4.5" benchtop jointer.

2. I would LOVE to have a 6" benchtop jointer with a spiral cutter-head!

I've gotten involved in woodworking just in the last year or two. I've just recently started finding use for a jointer so I borrowed one from my fiance's father. It worked fine for my use until I missed removing an embedded staple in an old board which, of course, nicked the knives. I bought new knives and am having major issues with getting them adjusted (I lack much in the way of patience)! I drool over a spiral cutter-head.  My "shop" is a one-car garage which I also park in, so a benchtop model is ideal for me due to tight space constraints.


----------



## Larry Beer (Oct 9, 2015)

I cut and milled 30 ash trees(some 30"x12') this summer and am planning on making furniture. I just last evening marked another 30 to be cut this winter. I have a 30 year old 4" jointer which is insufficient. A new jointer would obviously make my joining and edging top notch. Now if I could only find a 16" planer….?


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a delta 6" jointer but would love to have a spiral head cutter.


----------



## JLMA (Sep 10, 2015)

No and Yes, my shop is small, limited floor space


----------



## gideond (Feb 23, 2012)

I do not currently own one but I'd like to have one for the cabinet making projects I have planned.


----------



## gear4outdoor (Oct 4, 2015)

I currently use a bench top 4.5" Craftsman jointer and a 12" Delta thickness Planer. Upgrades happen as they become affordable.


----------



## Zilbub (Jul 5, 2014)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?

I have an old Craftsman but I would love to have this one. Please.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't have a jointer anymore since having to downsize dramatically a few years ago. A portable one such as this would be ideal because, when not in use, it could be stored out of the way very easily. 
Much of the lumber I get needs quite a bit of milling and, although a router sled works, it is not the most feasible method for any quantity. Since most of what I work with is 5' in length or less, this would be a welcome addition to my shop.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

No I do not currently have a bench top jointer.

Yes I would like to have one because of it's portability. Most of the time I'm working on the job and it's too much trouble to load and take my Grizzly 6" floor model jointer.


----------



## Adcox Crafts (Feb 24, 2012)

Cricket said:


> *Do you currently own a bench type jointer or would you like to own one in the future. Why? Why not?*


Don't have one and I've very much noticed the lack. I just can't afford to buy one.


----------



## nebelk (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't have a benchtop jointer, but would love to have one.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I do not currently have a bench top jointer. I could see myself possibly buying one in the future for the convenience, ease of storage, and for smaller projects.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Bill White said:


> I do not own a jointer, and a bench top model would fit my needs quite well. Spiral head if a definite plus. This unit would make my work processing much easier.
> Bill


Congratulations! :biggrin:

Just after midnight (CDT) we used random.org to choose the winner of the new Cutech Bench Top Jointer. Congratulations, @Bill White for being our winner! Please contact me by PM with your shipping information.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations Bill!!!!!! Enjoy the jointer sir!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Way to go Bill, congratulations.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Wow!*

Just back from an extended weekend (much needed) and saw the notification. This is great, and will make my work much easier.
:thumbsup:
You can bet that a review will follow receipt.
PM sent with the info requested.
Bill


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations Bill!


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

The jointer arrived yesterday (Wednesday). I wasn't expecting delivery so soon but, coming from Memphis, it took no time.
Well packaged, and seems that all parts are ready for me to get busy putting it together.
I'll post again when I've got this puppy up and running.
THANKS AGAIN!!!!!
Bill


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

congrats on the win!
please post a review after you have used it awhile.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Assembly is done. Very straight forward and intuitive. The tall fence is a plus. It will aid in jointing wider boards.
Needed to adjust the infeed table to be coplanar with outfeed, and adjust the dial pointer to compensate for the adjustment. No problem at all. As a matter of fact, it took longer to clean the oil from the cutter head and tables.
This is NOT a spiral cutter head. It is segmented with 12 HSS cutters. There are carbide cutters available. I don't see this as a detriment, but the description is misleading. Not a deal breaker for sure.

The tables are Blanchard ground so friction will not be an issue.

More to follow after I've run some wood through the jointer.

Bill


----------



## bashinsk (Oct 3, 2012)

*Contest Entry*

Hi!

I do have a 4" bench top Craftsman jointer. IT is very old and new knives are no longer available. I am currently in the market for a new unit!

hb


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are too late*



Cricket said:


> Congratulations! :biggrin:
> 
> Just after midnight (CDT) we used random.org to choose the winner of the new Cutech Bench Top Jointer. Congratulations, @*Bill White* for being our winner! Please contact me by PM with your shipping information.





bashinsk said:


> Hi!
> 
> I do have a 4" bench top Craftsman jointer. IT is very old and new knives are no longer available. I am currently in the market for a new unit!
> 
> hb


sorry it's gone......


----------



## Leans (Oct 11, 2014)

I do not own a jointer and I would like to own one so I don't have to keep using my router to joint my boards.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Leans said:


> I do not own a jointer and I would like to own one so I don't have to keep using my router to joint my boards.


Little late mate, someone already won


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Comments after further study:
Although the cutter head is not a spiral, the cutters themselves are positioned in an offset manner.
The tech writings say "Spiral STYLE" which is correct.
This is a nice unit, and should provide all I need.
Thanks again.
Bill


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

The one we bought for our college furniture shop is getting use and praise from the students. We have it bolted to a heavy stand at a good height for most. The fence can be angled out but "isn't smooth" or easy to set at a specific angle with no scale provided. Once set though, this jointer did a great job on angled end grain 2" thick walnut. 

4D. 

I'll buy one for my own shop when free shipping comes back.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Just as a reminder:
Cutech is still offering the free shipping plan thru Nov. 15.
Pretty good deal on a very good bench top jointer.
Just finished jointing some heart pine that was 5 1/2" X 2 3/8" X 46".
This puppy ROCKS.
Bill


----------



## wlc (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you currently own a bench type jointer? No
Would you like to own one in the future? Yes
I have a very small space with to work so a bench top jointer is something I've been looking for.
Even though it's small, it still has value for a small shop like mine.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hmmmm*

that train has left the station...... read the posts above


----------



## jjhearn (Aug 8, 2009)

No, I do not own one. Yes, I will eventually own one. I am new, so picking up my tools a little as I go.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hmmmmm*

That ship has sailed and left the harbor about 3 weeks ago on 10-19-2015 ... just sayin'

See post 107 above.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

No, I do not own one.
I feel it would be very helpful in future projects that I have planned.

Thank you
Dick


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Lol, just read the drawing date. Sure hope I won...last month.

Dick


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

We like the one we bought for our furniture design college shop so much that I've ordered one for myself and another professor is ordering one for himself. We've been challenging the one in the college shop with 1.5" and 2" thick end-grain hardwood passes and this little jointer has impressed us no matter how we abuse it. 

4D


----------



## Bywater MO (Nov 11, 2015)

Not having room for a floor model jointer, I have always done my flattening with hand planes. This is fun for edges, but can get wearisome when flattening the faces of long boards. Your 6" bench jointer would fill the bill for most of what I do (furniture building-- beds & chests mostly) and I thank you for the chance to own one.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> That ship has sailed and left the harbor about 3 weeks ago on 10-19-2015 ... just sayin'
> 
> See post 107 above.





Bywater MO said:


> Not having room for a floor model jointer, I have always done my flattening with hand planes. This is fun for edges, but can get wearisome when flattening the faces of long boards. Your 6" bench jointer would fill the bill for most of what I do (furniture building-- beds & chests mostly) and I thank you for the chance to own one.


:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this thread will go on forever....*



woodnthings said:


> that train has left the station...... read the posts above





woodnthings said:


> That ship has sailed and left the harbor about 3 weeks ago on 10-19-2015 ... just sayin'
> 
> See post 107 above.





jjhearn said:


> No, I do not own one. Yes, I will eventually own one. I am new, so picking up my tools a little as I go.


maybe lock this thread?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The drawing is over and we had a winner, thread closed.


----------

